# C-Reactive Protein and Hashi's



## ruby (Aug 30, 2009)

So I just got this test result in, an indicator of inflammation among other things. My level is high--and 8.5 (normal range being 0.0-3.4). Wondering if this is common with Hashimoto's disease. I don't have the antibody numbers specifically but my doc said they were all in the normal range. Just wondering especially about this CRP test...if anyone knows, thanks in advance!

Ruby


----------



## daisy_ysiad2002 (Aug 17, 2009)

Good question....mine is slightly elevated as well but not as bad as yours. Mine was 4 something.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ruby said:


> So I just got this test result in, an indicator of inflammation among other things. My level is high--and 8.5 (normal range being 0.0-3.4). Wondering if this is common with Hashimoto's disease. I don't have the antibody numbers specifically but my doc said they were all in the normal range. Just wondering especially about this CRP test...if anyone knows, thanks in advance!
> 
> Ruby


It could be if your labs are not where they should be. Do you have any medical condition co-occurring to Hashimoto's such as Lupus or RA?

Here is info

http://www.webmd.com/a-to-z-guides/c-reactive-protein-crp

Do you feel in pain anywhere? Has your doctor commented?


----------



## ruby (Aug 30, 2009)

Nope, no lupus or RA...guess this is just another one of those mysteries that is going to remain unsolved for a bit longer. saw one mention that it can be high if you are insulin resistant...had that test at the same time, though, and it came out negative (thankful for that!). Well I see my psychiatrist on Wednesday (she is the one managing all of this blood work and my thyroid stuff among other stuff) so maybe she'll have some answers. If I find out anything that might be of interest here, I'll post it.

Be well everyone, be well.


----------



## daisy_ysiad2002 (Aug 17, 2009)

All my doc said is that it indicates inflammation but really the numbers don't mean too much unless they are triple the norm....my guess is the thyroid inflammation..which is why it shows up. My allergist agreed with me as I have no real food allergies or anything to cause my hives.


----------



## ruby (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks for that bit of info, Daisy. It does sound reasonable. Thank you!


----------

